

A Curious Midlife Crisis for a Tech Entrepreneur - kanamekun
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/14/fashion/a-curious-midlife-crisis-for-a-tech-entrepreneur.html

======
lhl
This is my second stint wandering the world for over a year and I know a few
other doing the same, so I thought I'd be reading about a kindred spirit.

But instead I was pretty repulsed. I had assumed that the unhappiness in his
life-style and the journey to cultivate relationships would end up in personal
growth story, but it sounds like he started out as a really shallow, self-
centered, and boorish guy and ends up... mostly unchanged.

Maybe that's being ungenerous, or just how it comes off in the article.

For me, while it's fun to see/meet up with friends in far flung places, my
reasons of traveling are more about experiencing the world (it's a big place)
and different cultures (and how they are different or the same.

I think my biggest objection to Grinda is aesthetic - the idea of reducing
possessions and traveling light is to force yourself to grow in specific ways
- to be more flexible, resourceful, mindful, and humble. It seems that Grinda
managed the trick of getting rid of his stuff and starting a physical journey,
while avoiding much of the personal journey that's meant to precipitate, first
by inconveniencing others and then by papering over challenges/inconveniences
with money instead.

Everyone's free to live their own lives, and hey, maybe he is happier now, but
I think it's missing the point a bit.

------
onion2k
I feel a little bit sorry for him. He's clearly a lonely guy who hasn't really
managed to learn the social skills that enable you to have friends who are
happy to have you around them. The money doesn't change that.

~~~
sombremesa
Seems like a fairly selfish person from the article.

------
unoti
Pro tip: if you stay with a friend, go ahead and do your own laundry if you're
over the age of 9.

~~~
gregpilling
Alternate pro-tip: use google to find wash and fold laundry with pickup and
delivery.

Source: friend who does this because he is lazy and single

------
kareemm
One of the best interviews I've ever heard was Gregory Galant interviewing
Fabrice Grinda on Venture Voice in 2009[1].

Grinda is candid and his story is amazing.

EDIT: the awesome interview was in 2005[2], not 2009, although the 2009 one is
great too.

\---

[1] -
[http://www.venturevoice.com/2009/04/fabrice_grinda_olx.html](http://www.venturevoice.com/2009/04/fabrice_grinda_olx.html)

[2] -
[http://www.venturevoice.com/2005/12/vv_show_21_fabrice_grind...](http://www.venturevoice.com/2005/12/vv_show_21_fabrice_grinda_of_z.html)

~~~
vv
Thanks Kareem!

He was one of my favorite guests. I'd interviewed much more famous
entrepreneurs than Fabrice, but the episode with him was one of my most
popular because he was by far the most candid -- even telling me his net worth
at every stage of his career.

------
littletimmy
It would benefit this guy if he stopped being overbearing on others and
instead tried doing something productive with his money. Like going up against
rhino poachers. Or build schools in Afganistan.

------
gregpilling
I know the perfect girl for him, can anyone make an introduction? She is a
former model who does the exact same thing ... and also drives people a little
crazy for the same reasons.

~~~
maneesh
that sounds like a really bad pairing

------
delbel
This really isn't the kind of stuff I like to read about or expect to find on
this site.

~~~
lazyeye
Agree..this article had no direct use for me, therefore it has no use for
other readers or mankind in general.

------
crimsonalucard
Traveling the world isn't exactly a downgrade. Rich people problems.

